# Testing trying to get my width to 618



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

testing testing 123.4pt Ok here goes. These are some pics I took 2 weekends ago they are trough my binocs so they are a little blurry.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Well it kind of worked. If someone can fix these feel free I won't be upset.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Sorry fixed blade...I only came over here cause callofthewild said he was easy... :mrgreen: :mrgreen: 

Then, I tried to edit your pic's and this is how they ended up...Look familiar??? :lol: :lol:

For some reason I thought you could enjoy this picture... :roll: :roll:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

.45 you are one funny dude.  Keep an eye out for the unvailing of my new avatar. :shock:


----------



## callofthewild (Sep 7, 2007)

.45 said:


> Sorry fixed blade...I only came over here cause callofthewild said he was easy... :mrgreen: :mrgreen:
> 
> yep! *(())* o-|| *()*
> fixed blade i am waiting for the unvailing with baited breath.


----------



## callofthewild (Sep 7, 2007)

FishGlyph said:


> callofthewild said:
> 
> 
> > .45 said:
> ...


WHOOOOOOOOO HOOOOOOOOOOO. *OOO*


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Dout. O|*


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Nice bucks.

.45, what are you doing, trying to seduce poor fixed blade with your nude kitty? At least his kitty has some cover!

_I_, on the other hand, enjoyed it. *ROWR!* _/O


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

I finally took the punch to the groin last month and bought some swaro's 10x50, so I'm sure they didn't hurt the picture quality. :? 

So far they are worth every penny, plus I'm catching myself getting out of the house just to go glassing.


----------



## lifetime hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

.45 said:


> Sorry fixed blade...I only came over here cause callofthewild said he was easy... :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


wait... are we talking about the same callofthewild?? :wink: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:

Fixed blade.. nice looking pictures! nothing beats the sight of some big bucks!!


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Here is another picture. The guy on the right was huge unfortunatly this is the best picture I got of him, He was a massive buger.


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

That's awesome! I always enjoy wildlife pics!


----------

